# Whats Lurking in Salt Fork



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know it isnt huge but i grabbed this guy Friday morning while trolling for saugeye.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Did ya kill it? 

Muskie are rare.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope, It swam off after photo


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Since when are muskies rare ??


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Chuck P. said:


> Did ya kill it?
> 
> Muskie are rare.


i know i would of then ate it up


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Life must really suck to troll fishing forums trying to stir **** up.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

> i know i would of then ate it up


You'll only "try" to eat a muskie once....yuk!!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It ain't big but it was my first. Now i need to find me a Sturgeon to add to my list of Ohio Fish Caught


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats on your 1st Ski. May many more be in your future.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ostbucks98 said:


> Life must really suck to troll fishing forums trying to stir **** up.


no go look at my post from erie been there 4 times ..on berlin 8 at portage 3 took the kids to 5 youth days sofar this year .. and i would eat it  ..i know how to take out the y bones and they are good to eat


----------

